#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Diverse F1 klusjes

## CyberNBD

Afgelopen tijd ben ik redelijk vaak op pad geweest voor Funktion One, hierbij wat plaatjes van een aantal feestjes:

Afgelopen zaterdag in Zeewolde (erkemederstrand):








Zondag in Zandvoort:






Paar weekjes terug Riverdance:
Tent 1:






Tent 2:




En Strandtent in Wijk aan zee:







Afgelopen weekend ook nog op de OceanDiva in Amsterdam geweest maar daar heb ik geen foto's van, zal er volgende keer een paar schieten  :Smile: .

----------


## Dropsen

Die function-one setjes blijven erg mooi. En het geluid is ook net zo mooi. Kan je me wel vertelen wat er staat daar in zandvoort, dat is nogal moeilijk te zien.
Ennum... hoe heet jouw functie voor Function One (woei! leuke woordspeling  :Big Grin: )

----------


## shure-fan

ziet er allemaal leuk uit, maar wel een vraagje,  Op een van de laatste foto's zie ik een EW-handzender liggen, en 2 ontvangers in het rackje,  waar gebruiken jullie deze voor?

----------


## CyberNBD

Zandvoort stonden 3 res5's en 4 F218's per kant, aangestuurd door een QSC PL2.0/4.0/4.0/XTA DP226 toprack en 2x PL4.0 voor het laag + XTA DP224 processor.
Randapparatuur Midas Venice 160 op eindsignaal, 2 setjes EW100 draadloos en als dj set 3x technics, 2x Pio cdj1000 en een Rane Rotary DJ Mixer.

Mijn functie afgelopen weekend was eigenlijk de complete uitvoering van de producties, met eigen personeel.  Dus Cru gezegd: hier zijn de sleutels van de loods, daar staat de bus en dat en dat moet er gebeuren, success  :Big Grin: .
Zelfde verhaal met wijk aan zee paar weken terug.
Riverdance was ik er ook bij met opbouw, afbouw en de dag zelf Systeemtech, maar dat was niet onder eigen leiding.

[edit]  Draadloosjes worden meestal gebruikt voor de MC('s), dat werkt wat prettiger dan zon mic met touwtje. [/edit]

----------


## Contour

Eerste foto: ERG veel sub in verhouding of vergis ik mij? Of waren die F-218's puur om de toppen op de goede hoogte te krijgen?

MVG Contour

----------


## dabassman

Gave bloemen  :Big Grin:

----------


## CyberNBD

Is om verschillende redenen, eerste idd om de toppen op goede hoogte te krijgen, met 3 subs staan ze vrij laag, zeker aangezien de diepte van het terrein.  Daarbuiten werden de F218's nu ook aangestuurd door PL 4.0's en niet 6.0's.
Verhouding viel me verder reuze mee, subs stonden wel een endje teruggedraaid in vergelijking met bijvoorbeeld de dag erna in zandvoort, maar de toppen trokken het makkelijk bij.  En natuurlijk een gigantische bassdruk vooraan, die achteraan op het veld ook nog best aardig te voelen was  :Big Grin: , zonder dat er eigenlijk overkill aan laag in het geluid zat, maargoed dat hangt natuurlijk ook af van muziekstijl etc.

----------


## )jeroen(

Van wie is dat meubel op de eerste foto's?

----------


## MSSS

Waarom heb je in de fc van je processing socapex zitten? heeft dit nog een bepaalde reden?

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MSSS_
> 
> Waarom heb je in de fc van je processing socapex zitten? heeft dit nog een bepaalde reden?



links-rechts input via XLR
links-rechts 4-weg output via multi naar de amps ....
Zou een vrij logische verklaring zijn.

Het is trouwens geen socapex, maar link

----------


## dokter dB

is het geen ceep? en zo niet heb je een link van die link? :Smile: 

erg fijn PA dat funktion one, worden er eindelijk ook al bandjes mee gedaan in nederland? of blijft het bij housch.. zie ik dj remy op een van die foto's?

----------


## CyberNBD

De LK 25 en 13 outputs zijn inderdaad vooor naar de ampracks te gaan (goed te zien bij het monitorrack + processor).
Voor FOH wordt dat systeem eigenlijk niet meer gebruikt aangezien de DP226 processoren nu in de topracks zelf zitten.  Vroeger zaten er 2 in het processorrack en gingen er 2 LK 25 multi's naar de topracken.  Vanuit de topracken werd er dan weer een xlrretje doorgelust naar de laag amps.  LK13 op dat processorrack was dan nog voor evt monitoring over B input, kanaal 5-6 output te laten gaan.

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dokter dB_
> 
> is het geen ceep? en zo niet heb je een link van die link?
> 
> erg fijn PA dat funktion one, worden er eindelijk ook al bandjes mee gedaan in nederland? of blijft het bij housch.. zie ik dj remy op een van die foto's?



neenee, duidelijk geen ceep ...
http://www.linkitaly.com
Enne, ik vind link dus nog steeds de beste multistekker [8D]
Die ceeps zijn inderdaad al een pak beter dan de originele socapex, maar dan nog  :Wink:

----------


## CyberNBD

DJ Remy kan er idd best opstaan, er zijn op die feestjes zoveel dj's voorbijgekomen dat ik dat niet echt meer onthoud [:I].
F1 wordt in Nederland idd vooral in de dance Scene gebruikt, maar er lopen over de wereld toch ook diverse live tours met Funktion One.
Ennuh wat die link connectoren betreft, die krijgen idd voor mij ook de voorkeur [8D]

----------


## dokter dB

heb idd al veel goeie ervaringen over die stekkers gehoord, stagepro gebruikt ze toch ook voor de fx etc.? heb een prijslijst opgevraagd bij die site... geloof dat ze aan direkte levering doen...

Zat er bij bovenstaande feestjes nog real time processing voor het systeem, finalizer/mastering oid?

Heb F1 in engeland (homelands fest.) en ierland gezien (en gebruikt trouwens, erg beukend) maar vooralsnog idd alleen bij house-achtige feestjes....er was laatst een bandje mee hier, wie ook weer? radiohead ofzo? ook iets engels geloof ik...

edit: jamiroquai!

----------


## ralph

moloko...

----------


## dokter dB

joh das een van mn favoriete live bands  :Smile: 
onwijs goeie engineer ook die gast... 
hadden ze dat F1 laatst in de hmh ook bij zich?

----------


## Michel van de Beek

Tijdens de afgelopen statues tour gebruikte Moloko inderdaad een Funktion-One systeem in de HMH. Was trouwens de allereerste keer dat Graham (engineer en manager van Moloko) op het systeem mixte. Meer info over die Moloko tour kan je vinden op: http://www.funktion-one.com/Moloko.htm

----------


## dokter dB

kikke, michel: ben je in hmh geweest dan?

----------


## MSSS

thx voor de info over de connectoren!

----------


## B-there

Oke Funktion One..
Het zal best goed klinken. Neem ik maar aan. 
Maar ik persoonlijk vind het oerlelijke kasten.
Gelukkig hoeft vormgeving niet alles te betekenen..

Grz

B

B

----------


## ronny

en ja zelfs daar hebben de fabrikanten aan gedacht. er bestaan frontjes om voor op de toppen te monteren. zo zie je de waveguides en fasepluggen niet meer zitten. Ze zijn wel duur...

de subs blijven gelijk ze zijn.

mvg
ronny

----------


## Michel van de Beek

2 dokter db:

Ik was inderdaad in de HMH. Zeer goed concert, erg relaxte gasten ... en wat is die Roisin een stoer wijf!

----------


## dokter dB

off toppik:
ja goed he? ik zag ze op marktrock vorig jaar, echt heel erg tof..
maar hoe was dat met f1 in de hmh?

----------


## CyberNBD

Afgelopen weekend F1 neergepoot in de Jimmy Woo Area op Islander festival:










En nog wat fotootjes van het hoofdpodium, waar L Accoustics Vdosc/Dvdosc hing van Stagepro:














Licht kwam van Martin rental.

----------


## pro`d`user

De dag ervoor bij Kane zag ik volgens mij Funktion One staan ergens rechts vanaf het podium gezien bij een tentje.

Zag er goed uit en klonk erg lekker.

----------


## CyberNBD

Dat klopt, wij zijn vrijdagmorgen gaan bouwen, vrijdagavond was kane en zaterdag Islander.  Wanneer heb jij het setje dan gehoord?  Vrijdag heeftie voor zover ik weet alleen maar tijdens de soundcheck aangestaan [:I]

----------


## pro`d`user

Over dat het lekker klonk had ik het niet over dat Funktion One setje
maar over dat L'acoustics systeem. Tijdens Kane dus, ik vaarde
langs dus we gingen maar even luisteren.
Jammer genoeg heb ik dat Funktion One nog maar een paar keer mogen beluisteren.

----------


## Stefan17

Op de laatste foto een VJ aan het werk, dat mag ik graag zien. [8D]
Alleen breezer? [xx(]
Als dat voor de VJ was, dan moet hij z'n werk eens wat serieuzer nemen en niet drinken. En al helemaal geen breezer natuurlijk.

Leuke foto's!

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:
> Alleen breezer? [xx(]
> Als dat voor de VJ was, dan moet hij z'n werk eens wat serieuzer nemen en niet drinken. En al helemaal geen breezer natuurlijk.



Whoehahahahahaha .... sorry voor mijn spontane lachbui [8D]
Welkom in het PA-wereldje Stefan. Zulke beelden zal je wel meer zien...

----------


## ronny

eten ze daar dan ook veel bananen??

Heb die vj daar niks anders zien doen als bananen eten :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## Stefan17

> citaat:_Geplaatst door lifesound_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> ...



Zulke beelden zie ik inderdaad wel meer!  :Smile:   Neemt niet weg dat dit best enigszins vreemd is....

Gelukkig zie je een geluidstechnicus die drinkt veel en veel minder. 
Anders wil ik bij zo'n persoon wel eens even een gehoortestje afnemen na 4 breezertjes.  :Big Grin: 

Je kan er lang en kort over praten, maar alcohol is en blijft een verdovende stof.  Bij geluid het eerst merkbaar in het hoog.
Dan  zou ik wel eens een discussie willen voeren waarom je je tijdens je werk gewoon niet een beetje in kan houden. (qua alcoholgebruik.)
Niet dat ik zon discussie wil starten in dit topic hoor, voordat er weer berichten worden verwijderd wegens teveel offtopic.

Het viel mij gewoon even op.

----------


## moderator

leuke off-topc discusiie over alcohol gebruik tijdens het werl....maar niet hier!

----------


## Husss

Volgens mij zag ik bij de Ajax open dag ook een en ander van Funktion One staan!

Grtz

----------


## J.J.

Daar heb je helemaal gelijk in! Stonden 8 x F218, 6 x Res5 en 2 x Res4 per kant, XTA processing, en QSC PL amps. 

Heb het systeem opgebouwd, en helpen inregelen. Moet zeggen dat ik het zelfs aan het het eind van het terrein (zo'n 160 meter?)erg goed vond gaan! Klonk de dag van tevoren erg lekker, showdag was ik niet aanwezig.

Zal is kijken of er nog foto's zijn, of komen.

Groeten, JJ.

----------


## pro`d`user

Volgens mij was het geluid en licht daarzo voorzien door DSL als ik het goed heb.
Ik vond voornamelijk het licht daar erg tegenvallen, hadden ze wel wat meer mee kunnen doen.
Geluid was wel goed alleen subs stonden naar mijn mening wel erg aanwezig aan, was helemaal niet zo erg nodig geweest dus hadden ze best wat mogen terugdraaien.

Genoeg offtopic, of had Tom hier ook wat mee te maken?

----------


## Michel_G

Hey Tom !

Zat nog even terug te kijken en ik zag dat er in de Jimmy Woo Area op Islander festival onder de F218's een infrabass 218 stond. 

Hou verhouden die infrabass 218 zich tot de F218 ??? Prettige combinatie ???

Gaan ze inderdaad duidelijk merkbaar een stuk lager door ???

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Hoi Michel,

De combinatie F218 en infra 218 is een zeer goede, zeker voor dance-evenementen. De infra gaat duidelijk lager, maar doet ook alleen de lage subtonen, dus tot ongeveer 60 hertz. De infra kan hierdoor alleen in directe combinatie met de Resolution 2 (fullrange) toppen gebruikt worden. In combinatie met de grotere touring toppen (Res 4/5) moet de F218 als standaard sub ingezet worden, met als eventuele extra de infrabass.

----------


## CyberNBD

De set gaat zeker een stuk lager icm de infrabass.  Blijft wel een feit dat de infra's zich pas echt goed gaan gedragen als je ze gaat stacken met een aantal.  Idee was ook dat in die jimmy woo area een centercluster van 4 infra's op mekaar gemaakt zou worden, dat kon echter niet omdat de ruimte ietwat kleiner was dan aangegeven was (Lees: hij zou 20*30 worden en het was nu een driehoek van 10*10*8 [ :Embarrassment: )])  Toen hebben we het dus maar opgelost door onder de voorste stacks een infra te leggen en de rest terug de bus in te koppen.

----------


## splash

Was jij toevallig ook verantwoordelijk voor het setje F1 dat op de open dag van ajax stond?

----------


## rinus bakker

welke 'podium-tenten-boer' was dat op de eerste reeks fotos?
enne wat mocht er aan dat buhnedak gehangen worden?

----------


## CyberNBD

Nope bij het ajax setje heb ik niks gedaan.

Welke podiumboer die tent heeft gezet in zeewolde weet ik niet.  Daar hing verder ook niks aan. Licht stond op statieven.

----------

